# Denville Holiday Lights 2014



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

here is day before video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This would be beautiful even without the lights - so much detail - but the light show adds another dimension. Well done!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks babe!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is great! Especially love the arch over the drive


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

here is the Halloween day video


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!
You have a great haunt


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Onewish, that is really impressive. Great job!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Was a fun year


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

great set up. is it possible for me to steal your lighted archway when you're not looking lol. Hope you had a great Halloween


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nnnnnooooooo. . But thanks


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow! INCREDIBLY impressive! You've really put a lot of time / effort into this!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I bet they linger at your yard for a long time. Good job.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Some do.. some for an hour


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy COW! That is an impressively huge haunt, Nice job.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

This is wonderful. I especially like that folks can tune to the station to hear the music from their cars! Looks like it's definitely worth the trip for anyone in the area.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks.. great for raining days


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to put on a production! Kudos!


----------

